# Genitive in spoken German



## Kaittara

I prefer using the Dative case instead of the Genitive. I often resort to using the preposition 'von' + noun (in dative) to convey a genitive context.

Rather than:
Der Mann der Frau (the woman's husband)
Das Buch des Mädchens (the girl's book)

I prefer:
Der Mann von der Frau
Das Buch vom Mädchen

Which is more frequent in Spoken German, and what is more frequent in written German? Is the same meaning conveyed? When is it more appropriate to use one over the other?


----------



## Wroclaw

Standard German would definitely prefer the genitive case to express such instances of possession. There is a saying that well-spoken Germans invoke: "Der Dativ ist dem Genitiv sein Tod." This expresses in ironic terms their concern that the genitive is gradually ceding its place to the dative case, and their desire to resist that trend. In cases of possession such as the ones you cite, the genitive remains standard and much preferred both in writing and speech in my experience. It's a different matter with certain prepositions such as "wegen," which I have often heard used with the dative case.

There are regional and dialect differences it's worth being aware of, but I'll let native speakers go into greater depth for you! I would say that non-native speakers would do well to master use of the genitive case. It's one of the simplest cases to use and conveys a respect for standard German usage that will in turn garner respect for you on the part of native speakers who care about their language.


----------



## stevius

Wroclaw explains greatly! Isn't much more to say, but talking to someone I only use


> Das Buch von dem (/vom) Mädchen


But don't care, it seems I and lots of my friends cannot use these cases rightly


----------



## Frank78

Well, I consider it bad grammar if you replace the genitive with the dative but a lot of native speaker do it. If you had a proper eduction you don´t do it. 

Be carefule in this case:

"Das Buch des Mädchens" - "The girl´s book"
"Das Buch vom Mädchen" - is ambigious - it can either be "The book about/of the girl" or "The girl´s book"


----------



## sokol

Kaittara said:


> I prefer:
> Der Mann von der Frau
> Das Buch vom Mädchen


Well, there's little danger that you will be misunderstood if you use this - but if you stick to avoiding gentive you might come over as either uneducated (this is valid especially in regions where genitive still is widely used in spoken language - basically, northern-ish speech) or as having a southern-ish accent.

In Austria it is actually quite common to say in speech "der Mann von der Frau" because genitive here is all but extinct in dialects (but still required in standard language; if students replace genitive by dative at school this will count as an error - except if the teacher doesn't notice the replacement because he's also replacing genitive with dative on a regular basis ).
So in Austria avoiding genitive might come over as being colloquial and less formal.

If you want to avoid any of this you'd better stick to learning use of genitive correctly.


----------



## Hutschi

If you use the genitive, it can be in two positions:
1. das Buch Martins
2. Martins Buch (without article)

Both have the same meaning.

As already is stated, you can use "von"
3. das Buch von Martin

In dialects and in coll. language but not in the standard language there is an additional form.

You should not use it, but it may be neccessary that you recognize and understand it:

Dativ + "sein" 

4. *dem Peter sein Buch 
Example: *Dort liegt dem Peter sein Buch.

I added the "*" to indicate that this is grammatically wrong in standard language.

I mention this because this form is wide spread.

Compare: The following is correct:
Wir geben dem Peter sein Buch. - But this is another concept and has another meaning. (The article "dem" is only used in the south.)


----------



## berndf

In general the higher the register the more likely you will use genitive forms. Dative replacements are often regarded as colloquial or dialectal.

In non-dialectal speech, excessive replacement of genitive by dative forms is regarded as a sign of poor language skills.

As has been mentioned before, this is different in dialectal speech. Some dialects have completely lost the genitive and dative forms are "standard" (insofar as you are willing to use the term "standard" in conjunction with dialects).

The "his-genitive" mentioned by Hutschi (the forms once existed in English too, e.g. "John his brother" instead of "John's brother"; hence the name "his-genitive" in English) is considered wrong (not just "poor") in standard German but is "standard" (again in quotes, see above) in some dialects, e.g. in Low German ("Min Boder sin Hus" - "My brother's house").


----------



## Derselbe

Hutschi said:


> Dativ + "sein"
> 
> 4. *dem Peter sein Buch
> Example: *Dort liegt dem Peter sein Buch.




Actually it's "Dativ + Possesivpronomen":

Der Maria *ihre *Tasche
Dem Peter *sein *Auto
Dem Stefan *seine *Frau
Den Schülern *ihre *Freizeit


----------



## SaiH

> "Dativ + Possesivpronomen"


It works also in Questions: 
"Wessen Buch ist das?" --> *"Wem sein Buch ist das?"
I have heard this construction in long forms, too:
*"Dem Martin seiner Schwester ihr Buch" = "Das Buch von Martins Schwester"


----------



## sokol

SaiH said:


> I have heard this construction in long forms, too:
> *"Dem Martin seiner Schwester ihr Buch" = "Das Buch von Martins Schwester"


Yes, this also is possible; it is the correct choice in dialect (Austrian and Bavarian), and it is used frequently. But it would of course stand out very much in standard language; sometimes comedians like to use such constructions for effect (the Bavarian Karl Valentin for example enjoyed to use dialect syntax in his programmes).


----------



## MarX

sokol said:


> Well, there's little danger that you will be misunderstood if you use this - but if you stick to avoiding gentive you might come over as either uneducated (this is valid especially in regions where genitive still is widely used in spoken language - basically, northern-ish speech) or as having a southern-ish accent.


I don't know which northern area you're talking about. Here in Mecklenburg Dativ is more common in the spoken language.
We definitely prefer saying _Das Buch von dem Mädchen_ instead of _Das Buch des Mädchens_.

By the way, I think _Das Buch von dem Mädchen_ is slightly more common than _Das Buch vom Mädchen_.

Grüsse


----------



## MarX

Hutschi said:


> If you use the genitive, it can be in two positions:
> 1. das Buch Martins
> 2. Martins Buch (without article)
> 
> Both have the same meaning.
> 
> As already is stated, you can use "von"
> 3. das Buch von Martin
> 
> In dialects and in coll. language but not in the standard language there is an additional form.
> 
> You should not use it, but it may be neccessary that you recognize and understand it:
> 
> Dativ + "sein"
> 
> 4. *dem Peter sein Buch
> Example: *Dort liegt dem Peter sein Buch.
> 
> I added the "*" to indicate that this is grammatically wrong in standard language.
> 
> I mention this because this form is wide spread.


In addition to that, we sometimes say _das Buch vom Martin_.


----------



## berndf

MarX said:


> By the way, I think _Das Buch von dem Mädchen_ is slightly more common than _Das Buch vom Mädchen_.


Nothing to do with common or uncommon. This way one distinguishes between the to possible interpretations of the expression:
_Das Buch von dem Mädchen - The book of the girl_
_Das Buch vom Mädchen - The book about girls [in general]_


----------



## Hutschi

"Dem Martin seiner Schwester ihr Buch ..."



sokol said:


> Yes, this also is possible; it is the correct choice in dialect (Austrian and Bavarian), and it is used frequently. But it would of course stand out very much in standard language; sometimes comedians like to use such constructions for effect (the Bavarian Karl Valentin for example enjoyed to use dialect syntax in his programmes).


Hi, I found a source explaining this form. It is not only used in dialects, but also in common coll. German -- even if generations of teachers tried to remove it from the language.
The source is in German. It also states that the form is used by educated people, too.
Grammatik in Fragen und Antworten

The forum entries are rather old, but I think it is good to add the reference.

It is called adnominal dative. (Adnominaler Dativ)


----------



## Kajjo

Why on earth... This kind of wrong dative is NOT standard language. Period. I would appreciate if you would make this clearer in contributions like #14. They could otherweise be misleading to non-native learners.

German native speakers who are accustomed to adnominal datives due to dialectal exposition might use them in colloquial German as well, but they are still a severe mistake.

Speaker of standard German usually react very negatively to this construction and associate it with dialect or sub-standard education. Educated speakers do not use this construction when speaking standard German in non-dialectal regions. There might be a variety of reasons (e.g. appreciation of dialect) why some people include dialectal constructions in their pseudo-standard language, but they are mistakes nonetheless.

Aus deinem verlinkten Artikel:



> Man kann jedoch festhalten, dass Dativattribute schriftlich so gut wie nicht vorkommen, wenn man einmal von Texten der oben aufgeführten Art absieht. Auch mündlich werden sie vermieden, wo immer Sprecher darum bemüht sind, standardkonform zu reden



Und aus den Quellenangaben: 



> Der Charme des Substandards und wie wir ihm gerecht werden.


----------



## Hutschi

It is seldom used in written language but rather frequently in coll. language. We agreed that coll. language is not wrong language.
I just added a source for reference. 
I never heard anybody react negative when I used it in coll. language.
And you stated correctly that speaker have to take care if they want to avoid it, because it is so idiomatic in some situations.
Sub standard is a subset of standard, as the name itself shows. Additionally it is "below" standard in a restricted sense of standard.
It means that it is not good in all situations. Nevertheless it is used in Book titles, in folk songs, in angry and pejorative speech (dem sein Hund hat schon wieder einen Haufen vor unsere Tür  gemacht ...), in warm and friendly style (ich war gern in meiner Mutter ihrer Wohnung ...) 

It not used in formal style. 
It is definitely used by educated people, educated people usually avoid it in formal style and use it in appropriate situations, otherwise they will not attack people who use it.
And if it is used, we should understand it. It is not a mistake, except when used in formal language.

I searched for years for explanations about this form, now I found one and wanted to explain and to provide it.


----------



## Frank78

Kajjo said:


> Why on earth... This kind of wrong dative is NOT standard language. Period. I would appreciate if you would make this clearer in contributions like #14. They could otherweise be misleading to non-native learners.



For written language I agree.

Considering myself not totally uneducted, I nevertheless not always use the genitive in spoken language. It depends a bit on the situation, if you just socialize with some friends it often sounds way too stilited, e.g. "Wessen Bier ist das?" vs. "Wem is'n das Bier?"

But "Dem Martin seiner Schwester ihr Buch ..." definitely sounds too redneckish.


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi said:


> We agreed that coll. language is not wrong language.


We did not. We define "colloquial language" sometimes different and sometimes not. I really don't understand why you ignore this difference.



Hutschi said:


> Sub standard is a subset of standard, as the name itself shows


My goodness... Sub-standard is "below standard", not a sub-set of standard.


----------



## Kajjo

Frank78 said:


> Wessen Bier ist das?"


_Wem gehört das/dieses Bier?
_
Klar, kann "wessen" schnell etwas hochtrabend klingen, je nach Situation. Aber es gibt doch genügend standardsprachliche Möglichkeiten, darauf zu verzichten.

"Wem is das Bier?" ist für mich inakzeptabel und gewiss dialektalem Ursprungs. Kann ja in bestimmten Gruppen passend sein, aber in Norddeutschland wäre es das gewiss nicht.


----------



## Hutschi

Frank78 said:


> But "Dem Martin seiner Schwester ihr Buch ..." definitely sounds too redneckish.



This is true.


----------



## elroy

Kajjo said:


> Sub-standard is not a sub-set of standard.


 


Kajjo said:


> Aber es gibt doch genügend standardsprachliche Möglichkeiten, darauf zu verzichten.


 Als Muttersprachler überlegt man sich beim spontanen Sprechen doch nicht, ob das, was einem spontan einfällt, vielleicht nicht standardsprachlich ist und ob es nicht eine standardsprachliche Alternative gibt, nach dem man dann gedanklich den Standardsprache-Katalog durchstöbert. Man redet einfach. Ob das, was gesagt wird, zufälligerweise standardsprachlich ist oder nicht, ist dabei nebensächlich und sagt erst mal über den Bildungsstand des Sprechers gar nichts aus. Im spontanen Sprechen produzieren gebildete Sprecher u.U. spontan und ohne Nachdenken eine standardsprachliche Form, manchmal aber eben nicht. Ich bin mir sicher, dass auch Dir ab und zu mal etwa ein „wegen dem“ herausrutscht.  Es wäre schade, wenn man daraus schlussfolgern würde, dass Du ungebildet wärest!


----------



## Kajjo

elroy said:


> Man redet einfach.


Richtig.



elroy said:


> und sagt erst mal über den Bildungsstand des Sprechers gar nichts aus


Das sehe ich anders. Es sagt entweder etwas über den Bildungsstand oder über das Dialektgebiet aus. In standardsprachlichen Gegenden sagen Grammatikfehler durchaus sehr viel über das Niveau aus -- das ist absolut tägliche Erfahrung in Norddeutschland. Wer sich hier nicht ordentlich ausdrücken kann, der _kann_ es eben auch nicht. Das ist in Dialekt-exponierten Gebieten gewiss anders, das räume ich ein. Da wird manchmal gar mit dem Dialekt kokettiert. Auch in standardsprachlichen Gebieten können falsche Formen als scherzhaft oder parodistisch verwednet werden oder um "im Niveau zu modulieren".


----------



## elroy

elroy said:


> Ich bin mir sicher, dass auch Dir ab und zu mal etwa ein „wegen dem“ herausrutscht.  Es wäre schade, wenn man daraus schlussfolgern würde, dass Du ungebildet wärest!


 Was sagst Du dazu?


----------



## Kajjo

elroy said:


> Was sagst Du dazu?


Kann passieren, ja. Ist einer der Fälle, in denen ein häufiger Fehler zum Standard werden kann. Der Fall "wegen" ist kompliziert.

Ich spüre in meiner Umgebung aber eine deutliche Korrelation zwischen der Frequenz von "wegen + Dativ" und dem Bildungsniveau des jeweiligen Sprechers. Ausgerechnet "wegen + Dativ" ist aber gewiss nicht das beste Kriterium, weil die Verbreitung inzwischen so immens hoch ist.


----------



## Hutschi

Wir sehen aber, dass auch diese Form Regeln unterliegt. Jede umgangssprachliche Äußerung, zumindest fast jede, unterliegt Regeln.
Umgangssprachliche Formen können die gleichen Regeln haben, wie normierte, sie können aber auch andere haben.
Umgangssprache ist keine fehlerhafte Sprache. Sie dient nicht der Rechtfertigung von Fehlern. Sie ist reicher im Ausdruck und hat mehr und andere Möglichkeiten als normierte Sprache. Normierte Sprache ist dafür oft genauer, verliert dabei aber auch Vagheit und Vielfältigkeit.

Was bedeutet "ungebildet"? Ist "ungebildetes Volk", was der Fliegergenosse Grigori Kossonosow aus der bekannten Satire "Die Kuh im Propeller" so bezeichnen würde, der bei den Bauern in seinem Heimtdorf Geld für ein neues Flugzeug sammeln wollte? Ich denke nicht, dass das Volk ungebildet ist.  Die Kuh im Propeller – Wikipedia

Ich denke zum Beispiel nicht, dass jemand vom Bau oder aus der Landwirtschaft ungebildet ist, auch wenn er anders spricht. Es gibt sehr unterschiedliche Arten der Bildung.

Es zeigt die sehr tiefe Verankerung in den Regeln, wenn eine Form verwendet wird, obgleich sie in der Schule und von "gebildeten" Bürgern verpönt wird.

Wir haben mehrere normierte Regeln, die die Zugehörigkeit ausdrücken können, dazu kommen nichtnormierte Regeln.

Umgangssprache umfasst beide Sorten.

Die Regel
Dativ+sein/ihr
ist sehr alt.

Der Mutter ihr Haus.
Warmer, familiärer Stil, nicht normiert, es folgt aber Sprachregeln.

Normiert sind:
Das Haus der Mutter (normaler Stil, formaler Stil)
Der Mutter Haus (poetischer Stil)
Mutters Haus (normaler Stil)


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi said:


> Warmer, familiärer Stil


Für dich vielleicht ... für mich klingt das wirklich ganz schrecklich schauderhaft und keineswegs "warm". Für dich scheint es Heimat zu vermitteln und das ist natürlich in Ordnung. Ich führe das auf deine starke dialektale Exposition zurück. Du empfindest ganz vieles als (pseudo-)standardsprachlich, weil du nur das als Dialekt bezeichnest, was wirklich echte Dialektsprache ist. Du verwendest aber wahnsinnig viele dialektale Eigenheiten in deiner Alltagssprache und sie weicht von Standardsprache sehr weit ab.

Bitte bedenke: Für standardsprachlich aufgewachsene Menschen wie mich klingt die Standardsprache "warm und familiär" -- jeder so, wie er aufgewachsen ist. Ich kenne es nicht anders. Die Unterstellung, Standardsprache wäre irgendwie kälter oder weniger familiär ist völlig deplaziert und geht objektiv völlig an den Tatsachen vorbei. Dass Dialekt oder dialektbeeinflusste Sprache für dich wärmer wirkt, liegt einfach an deiner Prägung in der Familie. Für mich ist es umgekehrt.


----------



## Hutschi

Damit habe ich kein Problem. Das ist sicher so.
Es geht darum, dass man keine echten Rückschlüsse auf Gebildetheit ziehen kann.
Und es geht darum, dass Umgangssprache keine falsche Sprache ist.
Du kannst die normierte Sprache als Umgangssprache benutzen.
Umgekehrt ist nicht jede Form der Umgangssprache normiert.
Aber sowohl normierte als auch nichtnormierte Sprache folgt Regeln.

Dialekt kann ich leider nicht sprechen, ich kenne nur eine Reihe von Dialektwörtern.

Umgangssprachlich nutze ich nur selten normierte formale Sprache.
Ich lerne aber auch viel von Menschen, die nichtnormierte Sprache sprechen.
Für mich erscheint sie nicht als ungebildet.
Trotzdem achte ich darauf, möglichst korrekt zu schreiben, was mit wachsendem Alter schwerer fällt.
Jedes Satzzeichen und jeder Leerraum sind wichtig, ebenso Orthografie und Grammatik, Stil und Formulierungen.


----------



## berndf

Dieser Streit erscheint mir doch recht überflüssig. Wir sind uns alle einig, dass der "sein-Genitiv" ein aus der modernen Standardsprache verbanntes Konstrukt ist. Was der von Hutschi zitierte Artikel behauptet, und das halte ich für durchaus richtig, ist, dass es sich dabei nicht etwa um eine partikulare Entwicklung einzelner Dialekte handelt, sondern um ein in der Tiefenstruktur der deutschen Grammatik angelegte Konstruktion und dass die Verbannung aus der Standardsprache eine willkürliche Entscheidung war und es genausogut auch anders hätte kommen können. Dazu werden historische Belegstellen zitiert sowie verwannte standardsprachlichliche Beispiele des possessiven Dativ. Das sollte doch alles recht unkritisch sein. Immerhin ist die Konstruktion in praktisch allen nicht-standard-Varietäten des Deutschen grammatisch, von Schleswig bis Südtirol. Und auch in anderen Westgermanischen Sprachen ist die Form belegt. So findet man auf der Frontseite einiger Shakespeare-Dramen die Bemerkung, sie seien von "the Lord Chamberlain his servants" aufgeführt worden. Umgangssprachliches Niederländisch kennt die Form ebenfalls.

Ob man die Form nun für "schön" oder "hässlich" hält, kann jeder für sich entscheiden, solange er sich bewusst ist, dass er im modernen Sprachgebrauch die Standardsprache verlässt, wenn er sich ihrer bedient.


----------

